# can I exercise? And why don't I have any pregnancy symptoms?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm almost 10 weeks pregnant but only just been referred to hospital and won't see midwife for another 2-3 weeks so lots of questions! Any answers gratefully received...

1. I have no symptoms apart from slightly tired and slightly sore boobs, no morning sickness - is this normal?
2. I'm quite fit and used to run - can I go to gym and go on bike/ other machines? Lack of exercise is driving me mad! 
3. Are herbal teas safe - my GP says don't drink them. 
4. I read you don't need to eat extra till 3rd trimester, but my appetite has increased and I'm snacking a lot, weight gone up by 3lb - is this normal? 
5. At 10 weeks, can I stop worrying about miscarriage?

thanks a lot,
Exx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi!

1.  Everyone is different with regard to symptoms, think yourself lucky!
2.  Doing your usual exercise should be fine, build it up slowly if you have missed a few weeks
3.  Fruit teas etc should be fine
4.  If you eat a healthy diet you dont need extra calories, but sometimes you just need to eat.  Obviously your body is telling you that too, perhaps make your snacks healthy ones?
5.  With regard to risk to miscarriage, the risk goes down a bit by 12 weeks, however with pregnancy there is never a guarantee that all will remain well.  But think positive..

Hope that answers everything!

Jan x


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for your answers Jan, v helpful

re miscarriage, I have read in various places that after seeing a heartbeat at 8 weeks there's a 95% likelihood of a successful pregnancy

elsewhere I've read that risk drops week by week, and that most common time for miscarriage is 6-10 weeks after your last period 

Info from you seems to be different from this, so all a bit confusing but I'll try not to worry!

Exx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I am not disputing that the early weeks are the most common for miscarriage, but it cannot be ignored that babies do die later in the pregnancy too....there are no guarantees for anyone .

Howver i wish you all the luck in the world 

Jan


----------

